# Rude people at gas stations



## prettylynn (May 17, 2008)

Ok, so this is gonna be long. So Im starting to hate having to stop to get gas. Not because of the price because I just stopped paying attention to that a while ago,but because of all the rude people at the gas stations.Usually theres a line and everyone waits depending on where your gas tank is

----&gt;

&lt;-----

------&gt;

&lt;-----

Lately Ive been noticing more that there are rude ******* people that try to go to the "front" and try to back into a spot "backwards". Even when there is clearly a line of people who have been waiting. You cant always see if there is someone there cause there are even people who try to park in the middle like stalking two lines then racing to block you so you cant get the spot youve been waiting for. Once I lost my spot in line because someone did that.Today some lady did this to me. When I went to pull in she blocked me waiving her stupid hands in the air with all her fingers out like shes counting to ten. Mouthing words like I can understand her. I felt like flipping her off but didnt. So I just backed up again and the guy behind me went to try to get the spot because the lady still had to back into the spot to even pump gas. Yeah she was that rude just blocked the pump she couldnt even pump gas yet if she wanted to . So anyways he pulled up from behind me really fast as she was backing in. He got mad cause he thought he was gonna get the spot. I think I heard him yell even thought my windows were up and he left all fast and his tires screeched as he pulled out of the gas station. You could tell he was pissed. Ive been noticing more and more people who do that. There was even one time when someone actually just drove up to the car infront of me who was still pumping gas and tried to cut infront of me like that. Not that time, I pulled up fast and shook my head,I was NOT gonna let that happen. Why are people being so rude? This is the reason why I avoid the gas station at busy times when people are going to and from work hours and lunch time. Then there are the times when I have to stop then and I just hate it. For adults to behave this way is very childish. Are people rude like this everywhere? Its like they are trying to bully people just to get a tank of gas.Too bad if your in a hurry and theres a line you gotta wait your turn just like everybody else has to, your not the only one who has to get somewhere. Waiting your turn is something your taught in preschool and kindergarden because it becomes part of your daily life. My first rant is over now, that ladys dumb hand signals really made me mad today for some reason. Thanks to all who took the time to read.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 17, 2008)

Wow, that is really bad. I was like that during the gas shortage in the '70's, but I haven't seen it here in Virginia lately. You handled it well.


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2008)

so true.. people are so rude nowadays!

it really annoys me when people get in the left hand lane at traffic lights to try and get in front of you when the lights change. Like seriously, would you do that in line at mcDonalds?

If not, then it's not appropriate here either! what jerks people are sometimes


----------



## AngelaGM (May 17, 2008)

There are rude people everywhere! BUT everyone here on MUT are so sweet! =)


----------



## akathegnat (May 17, 2008)

This is not to offend anyone, but most of the time people loose all manners when they get behind the wheel of a car. They loose their vision too. They put themselves first and just drive. Florida is so bad...and it get worse after a hurricane, so I understand your situation. My own grandmother wouldn't of noticed me in a gas line if she could of beat me out for a spot. LOL. We just have to go back to treating everyone with respect. You rant is called for some of do play by your rules too.


----------



## Anthea (May 17, 2008)

Its best plan ahead to avoid the peak times, people can be rude if they do not know you. They shouldn't but they are, especally when they are in their little cocoon called a car.

I sometimes ride a pushbike, I get annoyed when idiots (usualy young people) come up behind me at night time for no reason, blast their horn and drive off. Now how cowerdly is that, I am very vunerable pushing pedels and they are in their big powerful machine, scare me intentionally and drive off.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 18, 2008)

_"Today some lady did this to me. When I went to pull in she blocked me waiving her stupid hands in the air with all her fingers out like shes counting to ten. "_


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 18, 2008)

OMG...I haven't had this problem pumping gas, but I've had it trying to get a parking spot at my university!!!

I'll be stopped, waiting for someone to pull out of their spot, right? And they'll pull out, but with the back of their car to me because they want to drive off in the same direction that I'm facing. Before they even get a chance to drive off, someone will come in from the other direction and take the spot!!! It's like HELLOOOO...I was waiting patiently for this spot...so frustrating!

Sometimes it can take up to 45 minutes just to get a parking spot!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 20, 2008)

When I used to live in so. cal. There was literally ONE gas station per like 15 miles of road. The gas stations were sooo crowded that I used to wait up to 30 min for gas in a line of like 5 cars per pump it was that INSANE and I always ended up going around lunchtime and around 5 when everyone gets off work. So i know how you feel.


----------



## La_Mari (May 20, 2008)

I'm sorry that people are aHoles. It frustrates me even thinking about it cause I know I can't change everyone. Whatever though, they are impatient people and I would not feel lucky to know any of them.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 21, 2008)

OMG that is the same thing that happened to me, I have to literally fight for a spot. I've gotten pretty aggressive lately, but have learned to get gas in the morning before school because no one in their right mind gets gas that early like I do. LOL


----------



## KatJ (May 22, 2008)

I can honestly say that I've never had that problem. Even when I worked at a gas station, I never say that. But, I agree that people can be incredibly rude at times. I swear, in my head I can see that crazy lady waving her hands!


----------



## CellyCell (May 22, 2008)

Omg, I feel you! I hardly go when it's crowded but my mom insisted... I waited a good 15 minutes for a free pump and a car was ready to leave, it's obvious I'm heading there - I look down really quick to grab my phone and boom... someone steals it. Got me so mad! Luckily another pump was free at the same time...

Ass who stoled my pump was checking me out - but I gave that fug the dirtiest look ever.

Hijacked your thread, my bad. But yeah - I don't get how people can be so rude now. It's seriously disgusting...


----------



## krazykid90 (May 22, 2008)

I fill up with gas early in the morning or in the evening when it is still cool and dark. Not only is this much better for the environment (reduces VOC emissions and global warming), but it also avoids the rush. It's a bit impractical but it is worth it to know I am making a difference, and not having to deal with the idiots lol.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 22, 2008)

Its ont that bad here but in Arizona we ahd a gas shortage in 2003 and it was terrible . You had to get up at like 3 am to get gas so that you would only wait an hour instead of 3 hours...


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 22, 2008)

I totally feel you on this one. There was one time Victor and I needed to get gas before heading off to my dad's house. There was one pump open so Victor turned the truck around to back into it. Then some @$$hole just comes ripping thru there and parks at the pump. Now, Victor's not the type of person to piss off, and neither am I. The guy gets out of the car and starts to walk into the store. Victor puts the truck in park and gets out, as well as myself and we yell at him. The guy was completely oblivious that we were talking to him until Victor yelled at him again. The broad that he had in his car was scared out of her mind. The guy finally turns around and goes "Oh, we're you trying to park here?" and Victor yelled back "yeah @$$hole, you saw me backing up into it." then the guy goes "yeah, but I don't even need gas, I'm just running in to get something" so I tell him "how bout you get in your midlife crisis car, and park it by the store instead of hogging up the pumps so people can actually get gas you ****stick!" He got in the car and moved it. Victor got the pump. After that guy parked he was gonna go inside, but saw that Victor was going into the store to pay for the gas, and the guy turned around, got in his car and took off. I know we weren't any better than that guy, but we weren't about to let him get away with that. Hopefully he'll think twice now about doing that again.


----------



## love2482 (May 27, 2008)

NOBODY is enjoying being at the gas station nowadays, and the costs are putting people in a bad mood. Of course, that doesn't give anyone the right to be rude! I think we all should just ride bikes, the world would be a better place!! LOL!!


----------



## laurreenn (May 29, 2008)

i live in socal and i don't really have this problem. theres A LOT of gas stations around here because everyone drives unnecessarily.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 30, 2008)

Wow I've never seen that before but that's soo rude. Some people need to learn decency and respect. Even young children who are just learning to use their manners behave better than that.. I feel worse for the gas station attendants who have to deal with people like that all the time.


----------



## Manda (May 30, 2008)

Wow, that is very rude! I don't think I could be so nice about it either, that lady def. would have been seeing me counting to 1... on my middle finger. Hopefully you can find a time to get gas when it's not so crowded, there's tons of gas stations around me, but I feel for those of you who don't live in areas that have a gas station at every other corner


----------



## Starfyres (May 31, 2008)

Take it with a grain of salt..


----------

